# What Modern Arnis Groups are you affiliated with?



## Guro Harold (Apr 20, 2005)

What Modern Arnis Groups have supported in the last 12 months?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 20, 2005)

Obviously I am with me.  I also support Arnis Philippines (Roland Dantes) and CSSD/SC (Bram Frank).  I was one of the vice presidents of IMAF (Shea) and I have not been notified of having been removed (or not) but having seen what they do at their camps first hand, I support their efforts.  I do not actively _not support _ the efforts of the others.  I jsut haven't been interactive with them.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm associated with the WMAA. I'd be happy to go to other groups' events!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 20, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> What Modern Arnis Groups have supported in the last 12 months?



Harold could we restart this as a multiple selection, where you can select more than one?


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 20, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Harold could we restart this as a multiple selection, where you can select more than one?


Hi Rich,

Done!

Thanks for catching that.  This poll was meant to be multiple choice.

My apologies everyone,

Harold


----------



## MJS (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm affiliated with the IMAF Inc.  That is the only one that I'm currently involved with, however, there are a few others listed here, and if given the chance, I'd definately attend a seminar/camp held by these people.

Mike


----------



## Mark Lynn (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm an other, I guess, or maybe I'm a multiple.   :idunno: 

I have supported IMAF (Dr. Schea's ) and IMAF (Jeff D), and went to check out MARPPIO at Andrew Evans school.  Went to the Symposium to see Dieter, Bram, Dan, Datu Hartman and others, and even visted Datu Hartman once when he had GM Remy and Dr. Gyi. in.   I plan to go check out SM Dan's event in June and if I'm lucky and the funds hold out check MARPPIO at Andrew's again.  Oh yeah I checked out Datu Worden seminar as well at Andrew's too.

But if the question is who I pay a yearly fee to for a membership in an organization than I guess no one.  I support them all in attending their events and spreading good things about MA.

Mark


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 21, 2005)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> I'm an other, I guess, or maybe I'm a multiple.   :idunno:
> 
> I have supported IMAF (Dr. Schea's ) and IMAF (Jeff D), and went to check out MARPPIO at Andrew Evans school.  Went to the Symposium to see Dieter, Bram, Dan, Datu Hartman and others, and even visted Datu Hartman once when he had GM Remy and Dr. Gyi. in.   I plan to go check out SM Dan's event in June and if I'm lucky and the funds hold out check MARPPIO at Andrew's again.  Oh yeah I checked out Datu Worden seminar as well at Andrew's too.
> 
> ...



Mark you can vote for more than one, or you could have.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 21, 2005)

Just like in Chicago--vote early, vote often, and death is not an exclusionary condition.


----------



## Mark Lynn (Apr 22, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Mark you can vote for more than one, or you could have.



Yeah but what is meant by affiliated with (support)?  I took it as paying dues to the organization, which I don't really do now.  I don't have a school or anything and most individuals I teach won't go or travel to a seminar or anything.  (Although a few have.)  However if it was meant how many do you support by way of attending their functions, then I fall into the catorgory of quite a bit of them.  But I didn't see that catorgory listed as a choice   .

Mark


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 22, 2005)

The Boar Man said:
			
		

> However if it was meant how many do you support by way of attending their functions, then I fall into the catorgory of quite a bit of them.  But I didn't see that catorgory listed as a choice   .
> 
> Mark



Mark,

Try fitting all of that in the space provided for starting the poll .  The poll question is more open as well.

Harold


----------



## Mark Lynn (Apr 23, 2005)

Harold

I thought this was a good question and a good poll.

Mark


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 23, 2005)

Mark,

Send me money and then we can say you support me.  Better yet, make lots of money and then you can support me in my golden years.  I like that idea.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2005)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Better yet, make lots of money and then you can support me in my golden years.


 Yeah, 2006 is only months away.


----------



## ace (Apr 24, 2005)

I've been doing Modern Arnis since 1997.
I have been to many Events of Modern Arnis 
But still have not found the Skill level I have found with the WMAA.


----------



## Bammx2 (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm not exactly part of modern arnis,

But I am part of Rapid Arnis with Tuhon Pat O'Malley
and the Black Eagle Society and WEKAF.

Does that count?!

www.rapidarnis.com


----------



## Cruentus (May 1, 2005)

Wow...Some of the numbers are somewhat suprising to me.

 :supcool:


----------



## Cruentus (May 1, 2005)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> I'm not exactly part of modern arnis,
> 
> But I am part of Rapid Arnis with Tuhon Pat O'Malley
> and the Black Eagle Society and WEKAF.
> ...



Not really dude...although I give you much respect as an FMA brother.

But...by Modern Arnis groups, I believe Palusut was refering to only Remy Presas lineage.

 :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (May 3, 2005)

What are some the other Modern Arnis groups not list?


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 4, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> What are some the other Modern Arnis groups not list?




Well I voted for Other as well as some of he toher choices  

The Other, is our own Club that is independant from the main organizations.

I know that Rocky has a coalition or something to that fact as well.

Just my thoughts


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 4, 2005)

What do you click on to review poll results?

Computer illiterate Dan


----------



## Guro Harold (May 4, 2005)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> What do you click on to review poll results?
> 
> Computer illiterate Dan


Hi Dan,

Just scroll your window up to the top of the page.

-Harold


----------



## Cruentus (May 5, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> What are some the other Modern Arnis groups not list?



It seems you've covered them all. Although, I would question NSI. Not in legitamacy or anything, as GM Worden is a legit Datu, but I don't know if GM Worden would consider NSI a Modern Arnis organization or his own thing.

Perhaps we might mean WMAC? 

Other then that, it seems like they are all covered.


----------



## Cruentus (May 5, 2005)

Also a point of question: what makes someone a member of a group? Is it determined by organization dues, activity, or just claimed alliance?

That seems unclear to me.

Paul


----------



## Guro Harold (May 5, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Also a point of question: what makes someone a member of a group? Is it determined by organization dues, activity, or just claimed alliance?
> 
> That seems unclear to me.
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

Mainly general support as in attending a seminar and such.  First time poll, you know how it is  .

-Harold


----------



## Cruentus (May 6, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Paul,
> 
> Mainly general support as in attending a seminar and such.  First time poll, you know how it is  .
> 
> -Harold



That's cool...not your fault....I was just unsure what would constitute peoples votes...


----------



## Mark Lynn (May 7, 2005)

Just checking up on the thread and I saw where it was what MA groups have you supported in the last 12 months.

So I voted for MARPIO and Datu Wordens organization.  Since I attended those seminars at Andrew's school.

Mark


----------



## sungkit (May 10, 2005)

As a student of Master Roland Dantes, I am affiliated (though I wouldn't use this term) with him and the Senior Masters in te Philippines including Masters Vicente Sancez, Rodel Dagooc, Jerry dela Cruz, Pepido Robas.


----------



## kruzada (May 17, 2005)

My group, Kuntaw Kali Kruzada, is affiliated with IMAFP and we support the efforts of all of the Senior Masters in the Philippines especially that of GM Vicente Sanchez and his organization Kali Arnis International.

I designed the website for IMAFP and serve as webmaster of the International content.

-Rich Acosta


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 17, 2005)

kruzada said:
			
		

> My group, Kuntaw Kali Kruzada, is affiliated with IMAFP and we support the efforts of all of the Senior Masters in the Philippines especially that of GM Vicente Sanchez and his organization Kali Arnis International.
> 
> I designed the website for IMAFP and serve as webmaster of the International content.
> 
> -Rich Acosta



You did a great job on the site!

 :cheers:


----------



## kruzada (May 18, 2005)

Thank you. It is my way of contributing to Grandmaster Remy's vision for Modern Arnis. 

I like the design of your site as well. It has a very professional look.

-Rich


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 18, 2005)

Bob Hubbard (the designer of Martial Talk) does a great job for me!

artyon:


----------



## chris... (May 20, 2005)

IPMAF Ernesto Amador Presas


----------

